# Gaming-PC 1100.-



## Lukas325 (17. Juni 2012)

Ich will mir bald einen PC zusammenbauen, und habe mir schon ein paar Komponenten rausgesucht und wollte wissen ob die zusammenpassen. Ich will mit dem PC BF3, Anno 2070 etc. und auch zukünftige Spiele auf hohen Details spielen können. Bin offen für Vorschläge Kritik (Kaufe die Komponenten in der Schweiz deshalb andere Preise und nicht alle Produkte verfügbar).

Gehäuse:Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5) | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard:ASUS P8Z77-V LE, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHP0-G0EAY0VZ) | Geizhals Deutschland (3 jahre Garantie!)
CPU:Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler:EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000070) | Geizhals Deutschland Ist bei mir gleich teuer wie Thermalright Macho HR-02
Grafikkarte:ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil:Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-650TXV2) | Geizhals Deutschland Ein wenig zuviel ich weiss aber bei meinem Händler gibts kein bequiet
RAM:Corsair Vengeance Low Profile weiß DIMM Kit 8GB PC3L-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3L-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9W) | Geizhals Deutschland
Brenner:LiteOn iHAS524, SATA, retail (-32) | Geizhals Deutschland
Harddisk:Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 150MB/s, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZRX) | Geizhals Deutschland
WLAN: Edimax nMax EW-7728In, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCI | Geizhals Deutschland

Vielen Dank für Antworten


----------



## coroc (17. Juni 2012)

Brauchst kein Asusu Board, nimm eion AsRock Z77 Pro4

Wo bestellst du den?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

Die "LE" Versionen der Asus Boards sind qualitativ nicht so prickelnd, da würde ich das normale P8Z77-V nehmen, oder aber ein Asrock Z77 Pro3 oder Pro4.

Netzteil würde ich wenn dann zu einem Corsair AX650 greifen, das TX kann man nehmen. Muss man aber nicht 

HDD würde ich eine flottere Samsung HD103SJ nehmen, und beim Brenner kannst Du die "bulk" Variante kaufen.

Der Rest passt


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

Sehr schönes Gehäuse. Ich würde es in Weiß nehmen.

Bitte kein LE Mainboard. Auch reicht hier das Asrock Pro4, dies bietet ein fantastisches Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Bei dem CPU-Kühler könnte man ein wenig sparen und den Macho nehmen. - Bietet die gleiche Leistung und da du kein Sichtfenster hast, muss man diese Hässlichkeit auch nicht sehen. 

Die Grafikkarte ist sehr gut. Schön leise bei dafür extremer Leistung.


----------



## Lukas325 (17. Juni 2012)

Ich bestelle was geht bei Steg-Electronics STEG computer & electronics: Online-Shop für PCs & Heimelektronik (Schweiz), sonst Digitec https://www.digitec.ch/
Von Asrock habe ich nicht so gutes gehört(Vorurteil?), ist das Pro3 wirklich gleich gut? Pro4 müsste ich bei Digitec kaufen = muss ich bei Garantiefall zurückschicken  . Steg hat ein Verkaufsort bei mir in der Nähe

Wie gesagt der Alpenföhn Matterhorn ist bei mir nur 7.50 Euro teurer, lohnt sich oder?

Das AX650 ist doppelt so teuer wie das TX


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

Lukas325 schrieb:


> Von Asrock habe ich nicht so gutes gehört(Vorurteil?), ist das Pro3 wirklich gleich gut?


 
Dann nimm das Pro3.

Von wem hast du gehört, Asrock sei nicht so gut? Das ist ein Vorurteil.


----------



## Lukas325 (17. Juni 2012)

Bei den Festplatten blicke ich nicht ganz durch: Was muss man nun beachten? Auf den Cache, interne Transferrate?, Transferrate Schnittstelle??? Was ist Intellipower? Egal ob Sata 3 o. 6 Gb/s? Hab keine Ahnung
Die Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX ist noch besser oder? (mit 5 Jaher Garantie)


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Bleib bei der Samsung, die Black ist kaum schneller, die 5 Jahre Garantie stimmen auch nicht mehr, da WD diese auf 2 Jahre eingeschränkt hat und Samsung zeichnet sich durch die geringste Rücklaufquote aus.
Als NT würde ich dir das be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen, da der Corsair Support einfach grauenhaft ist und die Schutzschaltungen der Corsair NTs nicht zu den besten gehört


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

Lukas325 schrieb:


> Bei den Festplatten blicke ich nicht ganz durch: Was muss man nun beachten? Auf den Cache, interne Transferrate?, Transferrate Schnittstelle??? Was ist Intellipower? Egal ob Sata 3 o. 6 Gb/s? Hab keine Ahnung



Weder der Cache noch die Zugriffszeiten noch die Schnittstelle machen einen spürbaren Unterschied (HDD's erreichen gerade mal SATA1 Geschwindigkeit, das mit dem SATA 3 ist nur ein Marketing Trick). Als System- und Spieleplatte würde ich eine HDD mit 7200 rpm nehmen: Samsung Spinpoint F3 - Festplatten & SSD - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics


----------



## Lukas325 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich habe meinen Händler kontaktiert ob er das Pro4 bestellen kann, er schaut jetzt.
Zum Netzteil: Reicht ein 480W? Auch wenn man übertakten will und später aufrüsten?
Und was ist der unterschied zw pure + straight?


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

Ja, das reicht locker, für jede Single-GPU Grafikkarte incl. Übertakten


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Lukas325 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Händler kontaktiert ob er das Pro4 bestellen kann, er schaut jetzt.
> Zum Netzteil: Reicht ein 480W? Auch wenn man übertakten will und später aufrüsten?


 Aufrüsten wirst du auch können, da sich ein Trend zu immer sparsamerer Hardware abzeichnet


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Aufrüsten wirst du auch können, da sich ein Trend zu immer sparsamerer Hardware abzeichnet


 Da hat er recht


----------



## Lukas325 (18. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn ich cpu und grafikkarte overclocke, 24 zoll bildschirm led , noch weitere gehäuselüfter, eine ssd und eine weitere festplatte dazukaufe? 
Will nur auf der sicheren Seite sein


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2012)

Au8ch dann, der Bildschirm hatt einen Saft, HDD und SSD ziehen insgesamt 10W und dein Sys zieht unter Last so 250W


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

irgendwann wirds natürlich knapp, wenn du ultimativ sicher gehen willst nimm 500w da kannst so viele Lüfter ranstecken wie willst
Was wenn er 20lüfter anschließt?


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> irgendwann wirds natürlich knapp, wenn du ultimativ sicher gehen willst nimm 500w da kannst so viele Lüfter ranstecken wie willst
> Was wenn er 20lüfter anschließt?


 Blödsinn, die Hardware braucht immer weniger

Für WLAN würde ich was externes nehmen: TP-Link TL-WN822N, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

ich meine ja wenn er richtig hoch taktet und zwar auch die Graka, ein haufen HDDs anschließt (wie Threshi) und noch ziemllich viele Lüfter, was ist dann
natürlich ist es sehr sehr schwer 400w zu ueberschreiten, deswegen würde ich ihm auch dazu raten, denn OTTo nomalverbraucher brauchen eh nie soviel


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

400 Watt ist echt schwer. Das schaffe ich gerade mal mit dem i5 auf 5,3GHz und der HD7950 @1300MHz


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> 400 Watt ist echt schwer. Das schaffe ich gerade mal mit dem i5 auf 5,3GHz und der HD7950 @1300MHz


 
400 Watt schaffe ich locker. Kauf dir Sandy E und übertakte. Dann kannst du zusehen wie sich das Rad am Stromzähler immer schneller dreht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> 400 Watt ist echt schwer. Das schaffe ich gerade mal mit dem i5 auf 5,3GHz und der HD7950 @1300MHz


 
Also gehts doch
und dann noch ein paar HDDs undd bummm


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> 400 Watt ist echt schwer. Das schaffe ich gerade mal mit dem i5 auf 5,3GHz und der HD7950 @1300MHz


Das ist aber auch nicht die Leistung, die die Hardware braucht sondern die, die das NT aus der Dose zieht. Die Hardware braucht also etwas weniger und nur das zählt für das NT


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Für dich wichtig ist aber nur das was das Netzteil hinten ziehen muss denn das ist das was es kostet.


----------



## Lukas325 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube ich bin überzeugt 
Falls ich mir doch noch ne SSD holen will, welche ist empfehlenswert (~120gb)? Hab gesehen dass es recht grosse Unterschiede gibt
Zum WLan: Wieso extern? Bessere Qualität oder besserer Empfang ? Dachte einfach sieht nicht so schick aus...


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2012)

Samsung 830 oder die Crcial m4

Japp, besserer empfang


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für dich wichtig ist aber nur das was das Netzteil hinten ziehen muss denn das ist das was es kostet.


 Für den Anwender ja, die Angabe auf dem NT bezieht sich aber auf das was die Hardware braucht

Externes WLAN würde ich nehmen, weil du es dahin stellen kannst wo du den besten Empfang hast und von einer warmen Graka wird der auch nicht gequält


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Du kannst die Crucial m4 oder Samsung 830 nehmen.

Wlan Stick ist einfach zu platzieren. Mit einem Verlängerungskabel kannst du ihn da hinpacken wo du hin haben willst.



ich111 schrieb:


> Für den Anwender ja, die Angabe auf dem NT bezieht sich aber auf das was die Hardware braucht



Das ist aber unwichtig.
Wenn du ein 480 Watt Netzteil kaufst weißt du dass es 480 Watt liefern kann. Wenn dein Strommessgerät dann 400 Watt anzeigt weißt du ebenso dass du im Grünen Bereich bist.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst die Crucial m4 oder Samsung 830 nehmen.
> 
> Wlan Stick ist einfach zu platzieren. Mit einem Verlängerungskabel kannst du ihn da hinpacken wo du hin haben willst.
> 
> ...


ja eben, wo ist da das Problem??


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte nur erläutern, dass man noch etwas mehr Spielraum hat


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

vollkommen unnötig


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur erläutern, dass man noch etwas mehr Spielraum hat


 
Niemand lastet sein Netzteil bis zur Grenze aus.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand lastet sein Netzteil bis zur Grenze aus.


 
Sollte man nicht tuen stimmt schon


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Du kaufst in der Regel ein Netzteil so dass es bei maximaler Auslastung der Komponenten zu 65% belastet wird. Vielleicht auch 70%. Über 70% werden bei den meisten Netzteil die Lüfter unangenehmen laut.
Besonders die Seasonic basierenden Netzteile versagen hier auf der ganzen Linie. Sie sind zwar technisch gut und auch effizient -- für Bronze -- aber die Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter sind schlecht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

ich habe ein corsair


----------



## Lukas325 (18. Juni 2012)

Wieso haben den hier alle so Monster-Netzteile? Prestige?


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

Wir gehen mit gutem Beispiel voran  Am Netzteil sollte man als letztes sparen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

damals gabs das im Angebot


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Mit extra guten Schutzschaltungen und Garantie


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

haben die corsair schlechte schutzschaltungen?


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Frag Threshold, der kann dir zur Garantie und zu den Schutzschaltungen (ist halt ein Singlerail, das kann niemals so gut wie ein Multirail schalten) erzählen


----------



## coroc (18. Juni 2012)

Sagen wir es so: Nicht ganz so tolle


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

Hey Threshi, was ist ein meinem so schlimm?
Dachte das wäre ein gutesß


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Das Corsair AX hat das Problem dass OCP nur mit Glück greift.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Warum der  smiley, deine Hardware wurde doch in den Tod gerissen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

Und was macht OCP?
Kann da was passieren?

Wat, da muss gleich ein neues her


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Post drüber lesen und


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

habe ich


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

OCP greift bei Stromspitzen. Die entstehen bei Kurzschluss. 
Dein Netzteil hat 62 Ampere auf der einen Schiene.
50 Ampere reichen schon aus um die Kabel innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden zum Schmelzen und zum Brennen zu bringen.
Bei 50 Ampere greift aber die OCP nicht weil das Netzteil selbst ja 62 Ampere leisten kann.
Das Netzteil brennt also auf ohne dass eine Schutzschaltung greift.

Deshalb hat Super Flower auch erst gar kein OCP eingebaut da sie wissen dass es sowieso nichts bringt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

wären denn bei einem BeQuiet Darkpower P10 600w, alles 100% sicher?
Aber softy hat doch auch ein ax650w ist das nicht auch unsicher?


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

100% geht leider nie


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Das Dark Power hat mehrere Schienen mit maximal 30 Ampere auf einer Schiene. Das ist sicher.
Das 650 Modell hat 54 Ampere. Das ist die Grenze wo es noch geht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

wie wäre das hier, sieht geil aus und ist das sicher?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Das P10 ist sehr gut.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

Muss mir ueberlegen ob ich mir das hole, ist denn das auch leise?
Und wenn ich noch ein paar sachen wie HDDs und mega viele Lüfter dranhänge und extreme OC mache?
reicht das dann


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Im Idle dreht der Lüfter höher als der vom E9 unter Last langsamer


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

kann man das regeln?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Das P10 dreht im Idle 600rpm und unter Last lustiger Weise auch mit 600rpm.
Die sind aber nicht aus dem Case herauszuhören. 
Und das 550 Watt Modell reicht problemlos.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

wenn später nochmal eine 2 HD7950 dazukommt?


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> wenn später nochmal eine 2 HD7950 dazukommt?



Wieso machst Du nicht einen eigenen Thread auf, wenn Du so viele Fragen  hast? 

Ist geschickter, als hier fremde Threads zuzumüllen


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Dann solltest du das 650 Watt Modell nehmen.
Aber später noch eine Karte ist quatsch. Dann kannst du lieber eine neue Karte kaufen.


----------



## Lukas325 (18. Juni 2012)

Zurück zu  Thema:
Ist das richtig dass das Crucial m4 nur mit 175MB/s schreiben kann? Ich sehe da andere mit 510MB/s...
Die Samsungs sind mir zu teuer, oder wieso sollte man die nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Was da steht ist unerheblich. Die Crucial ist gut.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

Die Geschwindigkeiten werden nur bei bestimmten tests erreicht die nicht der wirklichkeit entsprechen

@softy:  ok mache ich


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Threshold hat vollkommen recht, dass sind die sequentiellen Werte (Kopieren großer Dateien) und die sind für die Praxis irrelevant, da hier eh die HDD oder das Laufwerk bremst und außerdem sind die Werte seit dem Firmwareupdate 0009 nochmal besser.


----------



## Lukas325 (18. Juni 2012)

Noch eine Frage: Welche Ram sind besser, die mit 1.5V oder mit 1.35? (Unabhängig von Farbe/Preis)
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile weiß DIMM Kit 8GB PC3L-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3L-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9W) | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Spielt keine Rolle. Ich denke aber dass die weißen die 1600MHz nur mit 1,5 Volt schaffen.


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

Nimm die mit 1,5V da der Speichercontroller bis 1,5V spezifiziert ist und es daher egal ist und der Aufpreis das 1/4 W das da gespart wird nicht wert ist



Threshold schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle. Ich denke aber dass die weißen die 1600MHz nur mit 1,5 Volt schaffen.


Es steht ja auch 1,35-1,5V, folglich ist das Bauernfängerrei, da man den 1,5V Speicher auch runtertakten kann


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

kannst beide nehmen


----------



## Lukas325 (19. Juni 2012)

Dann könnte ich das so bestellen:
Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Pro4, 
CPU: i5 3570K
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler Rev. B - 120mm
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX670 DCII Top
Case: Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced
RAM: Corsair Vengeance, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, Low Profile, CL9@1.5V
HD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000Gb (HD103SJ)
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5 Zoll, SATA-3
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM, 480 Watt, 80 Plus Gold
Brenner: LiteOn iHas 524-32
WLAN: TP-Link TL-WN822N, Wireless USB-Adapter, bis 300 Mbit/s

Das passt alles, richtig?


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

Japp, sieht gut aus

Die Die DC2 ist leider schwer erhältlich, könntest auch eine DC2 oder eine von Gigabyte nehmen


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

Du kannst kaufen

Wenns die DC2T nicht gibt, eine dieser: Produktvergleich ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ), ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS31-S0UAY0BZ), Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDD


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

is ja die gleiche, bloß nicht übertaktet


----------



## coroc (19. Juni 2012)

Aber besser erhältlich


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Juni 2012)

stimmt


----------



## Lukas325 (19. Juni 2012)

sind beide gut erhältlich, sogar Top und Non-Top zum gleichen Preis beim gleichen Händler(umgerechnet 390 euro)  

sorry noch ne Frage: hab gesehen dâs Asrock extreme4 ist noch ein paar euro teurer, was bringt das denn ausser ein paar mehr usb3 anschlüssen und e-sata?Sieht esser aus  ?


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2012)

Das Extreme4 ist außerdem für SLI / Crossfire geeignet. Und es hat mehr Phasen, was Vorteile beim Übertakten bringen soll.


----------



## Lukas325 (19. Juni 2012)

Da ich ja noch einen Monitor und Tastatur brauche:
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? Monitor sollte LED und FullHD haben, etwa 23-24'', HDMI...Ich habe da an sowas gedacht:
ASUS VS247H, 23.6" (90LME2101T00041C) | Geizhals Deutschland oder
ASUS VW247H, 23.6" (90LMC8101T01041C) | Geizhals Deutschland
Tastatur sollte nicht zu teuer sein (muss keinen Bildschirm haben  ), also nicht zwingend Gaming-Tastatur


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2012)

Den kannst Du nehmen: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals Deutschland oder iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals Deutschland

Tasta könntest Du Dir mal die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 anschauen.


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich würde zum von Softy empfohlenen Asus tendieren, der ProLite nervt mich genug, da muss sich nicht noch einer dazugesellen


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2012)

Was ist denn mit dem Prolite nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

Der hat bei mir schöne Lichthöfe (kein Grund zur Rücknahme), die Lautsprecher fiepen (hab sie mal ausprobiert). Beim Support wird das natürlich auf den Onboardsound geschoben, warum mein AKG K512 dann nicht fiept können sie dann natürlich nicht erklären  Ich werde den höchstwahrscheinlich veräußern und mir den U2312HM holen


----------



## Softy (19. Juni 2012)

Das ist doof.   Ich würde auf einen Umtausch bestehen.


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

Grad nochmal getestet die Lautspecher: Wenn ich im Bild Scrolle gibts ein leichtes rauschen.
Wenn ich den Service mit dem von Be Quiet vergleiche, dann denke ich mir warum machen die das nicht besser, bei be quiet gings doch auch, da wurde nicht groß grefragt als mein E8 defekt war und innerhalb von 48h war das E9 da


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

Das hört sich an als wenn es von der Grafikkarte kommt.
Teste mal die IGP.


----------



## Lukas325 (21. Juni 2012)

Sind die 3ms von 5 zu 2ms spürbar? Sollte ich ein Monitor mit 2ms nehmen?


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

Die Herstellerangaben kannst Du rauchen. Es gibt Monitore mit 8ms Reaktionszeit, die auch für schnelle Shooter geeignet sind, und Schirme mit 2 ms Herstellerangabe, die rumschlieren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht findest ein Test auf prd.de  die machen sehr gute tests und testen auch die echte Reaktinszeit


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

Ich kaufe ein a und ein o, und möchte lösen : 



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Vielleicht findest ein Test auf pr*a*d.de  die machen sehr gute tests und testen auch die echte Reakti*o*nszeit


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein a und ein o, und möchte lösen :


 
Sehr witzig
Kommt davon wenn man zu schnell tippt


----------



## Lukas325 (22. Juni 2012)

Was ist denn der Vorteil vom V248h gegenüber dem vs247h? Sehe keine grossen Unterschiede...


----------



## Lukas325 (23. Juni 2012)

Muss ich noch irgendwelche Kabel oderso dazubestellen (ausser hdmi)?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

Beim Board sind Sata Kabel bei. Meist 2 Stück. Wenn dir das zu wenig ist musst du noch welche dazu bestellen.


----------



## Lukas325 (23. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ja eine HD, eine SSD, und ein Sata-Gate oder so am Cooler Master cm690ii advanced, das heisst ich muss noch eins dazunehmen?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2012)

Nein. Das Case hat ja schon das Kabel dabei. Das wird einfach nur auf das Mainboard gesteckt.


----------



## Lukas325 (23. Juni 2012)

mir fällt grad ein noch das DVD-Laufwerk... Welche länge sollte das Sata-kabel haben? und abgewinkelt oder gerade?


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

30cm reichen völlig aus. Ich würde eins kaufen, das auf einer Seite abgewinkelt ist, und auf beiden Seiten Arretierungen hat.


----------



## Lukas325 (24. Juni 2012)

Hab gesehen beim Laufwerk sollte eins dabei sein. Wenn ich die 3 Gehäuselüfter (CM690ii) ans Mainboard anschliesse, werden die dann automatisch geregelt?
Wieviele Lüfteranschlüsse hat das Asrock z77 Pro4? Bin mir nich sicher ob ich noch ein Y-Kabel kaufen muss..


----------



## coroc (24. Juni 2012)

Solange du sie nicht an PWR_Fan anschliwßt ja, aber meistens ist die Lüftersteuerung katastrophal


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2012)

Das Board hat 2x 3pin und 2x 4pin Lüfteranschlüsse, die regelbar sind, wobei einer der 4pin Anschlüsse für den CPU-Kühlerlüfter vorgesehen ist (CPU_FAN1).


----------



## Lukas325 (24. Juni 2012)

und ich kann den dritten 3-pin lüfter an den 4-pin stecken? oder wie soll ichs machen?


----------



## coroc (24. Juni 2012)

Kannst du machen


----------



## Softy (24. Juni 2012)

Lukas325 schrieb:


> und ich kann den dritten 3-pin lüfter an den 4-pin stecken? oder wie soll ichs machen?



Dann ist er aber nicht regelbar, sondern läuft volles Rohr. Dann kannst Du ihn auch gleich am Netzteil anschließen.

Du kannst 2 Lüfter über ein Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland an einen Lüfteranschluss am Board klemmen.

@coroc
Einfach mal die Füße stillhalten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> @coroc
> Einfach mal die Füße stillhalten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat


 Das hatte der mal dringend nötig


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich bin verwirt... im Handbuch steht dass es einen 4-Pin und einen 3-Pin Anschluss, welche Lüftersteuerung unterstützen, und einen weiteren 3-Pin (Power-Fan), hat. Wenn ich 3 Gehäuselüfter habe, die alle 3-Pin sind, nehme ich mal an, dann kann ich die doch nicht alle anschliessen und regeln?? Der Power-Fan kan man ja nicht regeln -> dann läuft der immer voll? oder was ist mit Lüftersteuerung gemeint?


----------



## ich111 (25. Juni 2012)

Lukas325 schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirt... im Handbuch steht dass es einen 4-Pin und einen 3-Pin Anschluss, welche Lüftersteuerung unterstützen, und einen weiteren 3-Pin (Power-Fan), hat. Wenn ich 3 Gehäuselüfter habe, die alle 3-Pin sind, nehme ich mal an, dann kann ich die doch nicht alle anschliessen und regeln?? Der Power-Fan kan man ja nicht regeln -> dann läuft der immer voll? oder was ist mit Lüftersteuerung gemeint?


 Mit Lüftersteuerung ist gemeint, dass die Lüfter abhängig von der Temperatur geregelt werden (nur bei Mainboards so)


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

Aber dann kann man mit diesem Board nur einen 3-Pin Lüfter steuern (ohne Y-kabel)?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Du kannst 2 3pin Lüfter am Board anschließen und regeln.


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst 2 3pin Lüfter am Board anschließen und regeln.


 
Aber da sind doch nur 2 3-Pins, und einer ohne Lüftersteuerung laut Handbuch? 3-Pin CHA-FAN2 und 3-Pin PWR-FAN


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Genau. Und noch zusätzlich der 3pin CPU_FAN2 Anschluss.


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

Aber der is doch für zweiten CPU-Lüfter oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Welchen CPU-Kühler nimmst Du denn?


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

Thermalright macho hr-02

Ich kann also den Gehäuselüfter an den zweiten CPU-Lüfteranschluss stecken?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Der hat ja nur einen Lüfter. Und der kommt an den 4pin CPU_FAN1 Anschluss.


----------



## ich111 (25. Juni 2012)

Lukas325 schrieb:


> Thermalright macho hr-02
> 
> Ich kann also den Gehäuselüfter an den zweiten CPU-Lüfteranschluss stecken?


 Normalerweise ja und sonst gibts y Adapter


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

Det weiss ich, ich wusste nur nicht dass man anstatt eines optionalen zweiten CPU-Lüfters einfach einen Gehäuselüfter anschliessen kann


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Na, jetzt weißt Du es ja


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

kann man auch 2 Y-Kabel hintereinanderstecken?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Ja, mehr als 2 Lüfter würde ich nicht an einen Mainboard-Anschluss klemmen, sonst könnte der überlastet werden.


----------



## ich111 (25. Juni 2012)

Lukas325 schrieb:


> kann man auch 2 Y-Kabel hintereinanderstecken?


 Können tut man das schon, aber dann wird höchstwahrscheinlich die Lüftersteuerung des Boards überlastet. Mehr als zwei 140er sollten nicht an einen Anschluss


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

Aber gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen Cpu-lüftersteuerung und Gehäuse-Lüftersteuerung? Oder kann man das alles einstellen?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Der CPU_FAN 1 und 2 Anschluss sind nicht getrennt regelbar, nur zusammen. Daher wäre ein 3pin Y-Kabel geschickter, um dann 2 Lüfter an den CHA_FAN Anschluss zu klemmen.


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

Und wo soll dann der dritte lüfter hin?


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Naja, entweder Du kaufst einen Lüfter, der auch leise ist, wenn Du ihn am Netzteil anschließt, oder Du schließt den 3. Lüfter halt doch an den CPU_FAN2 Anschluss an. Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht.


----------



## Lukas325 (25. Juni 2012)

Schade... Oder ich kaufe später ne Lüftersteuerung dazu...
Aber das is jetzt nich schlimm wenn der eine Lüfter halt gleich schnell dreht wie der Cpu-Lüfter, also temperaturtechnisch? Nicht dass mir die ganze Hardware da drinnen dann verbrutzelt


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Nein, das ist nicht schlimm. Es sind ja noch die 2 anderen Lüfter auch da


----------



## Lukas325 (29. Juni 2012)

noch ne frage: über was soll ich mein Moitor am besten anscjliessen: vga, hdmi oder dvi?


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2012)

Entweder DVI oder HDMI. Das ist egal, beides sind digitale Signale. 

VGA ist analog, da ist die Bildqualität etwas schlechter.


----------



## Lukas325 (6. Juli 2012)

So, nun sind alle Kompontenten angekommen, und bin auch schon am zusammenbauen. Hab aber eine Frage: an welche SATA-daten-Anschlüsse muss ich die SSD, Die HD, das DVD-Laufwerk und die Front-SATA anschliessen? Beim Front-SATA ist auch noch ein Molex dabei, wo kommt das hin?

es gibt SATA2_2 bis SATA2_5, und SATA3_0, SATA3_1, SATA3_A1 und SATA3_A2.

Und muss ich das AC97 auch anschliessen? Es ist zusammen mit HD-Audio an einem Kabel.


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

Die SSD kommt an Sata3_0, die HDD und das Laufwerk auf irgendeinen Sata2 Port, am besten den mit der kleinsten Zahl. Die Sata3_a solltest du erst nutzen wenn dir die anderen Ports ausgehen, weil das der Zusatzkontroller ist und der keine Chance gegen die nativen Ports des Chipsatzes hat. Der Molex kommt logischerweise ans NT



> Und muss ich das AC97 auch anschliessen?


Nein, das ist ein älterer Standard. Der Stecker dient nur zur abwärtskompatibilität.


----------



## Lukas325 (6. Juli 2012)

Ok, und zum Kaltstrom-kabel (oder so): Beim Netzteil war leider ein Stecker für das Deutsche Stromnetz dabei, ich brauche aber ein Schweizer Anschluss. kann ich einfach stattdessen ein altes Monitorstromkabel nehmen?


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

Die Spannung ist ja die gleiche, oder? Und Kaltgerätekabel ist Kaltegerätekabel


----------



## Lukas325 (6. Juli 2012)

Ja, is dieselbe..

So, eingesteck und Schlater auf I gestellt. Muss ich noch irgendwas wichtiges beachten?


----------



## Leckrer (6. Juli 2012)

Alle Abstandhalter montiert, +/- Pole der power/reset Knöpfe richtig...


----------



## Lukas325 (6. Juli 2012)

Jop, bin jetzt im BIOS, wo schalte ich da ACHI an?


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

Unter "Storage Mode" muss das irgendwo stehen. Das steht aber auch im Handbuch des Boards.


----------



## Leckrer (6. Juli 2012)

Klick mal durch... Wahrscheinlich bei Advanced oder Boot...sollte es die Reiter bei dir geben


----------



## Lukas325 (6. Juli 2012)

Soll ich die den ganzen Speicherplatz der SSD partitionieren oder einen Teil unpartitioniert lassen? (Weil man SSDs glaube ich nicht ganz füllen darf)


----------



## Leckrer (6. Juli 2012)

Wie groß war die jetzt nochmal? 

Ich würde ne Windows Partition machen (Vllt. 64gb) und der Rest wichtige Programme, Spiele


----------



## Lukas325 (6. Juli 2012)

128 gb theoretisch und Windows zeigt 119,1 GB an. Also eine Partition (64Gb) nur für Windows und den Rest für Spiele und  Programme?


----------



## Leckrer (6. Juli 2012)

Zum Beispiel...

Also mein Windows ist nach 2 Jahren auf beträchtliche 30-40 gb gewachsen


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

Mache eine große Windows Partition und lasse auf der dann so 10GB frei


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

Das kannst Du machen wie Du magst. Unpartitioniert würde ich aber auf keinen Fall was lassen, viel zu schade um den teuren Speicherplatz  Außerdem kannst Du aktuelle SSD's schon sehr voll machen, bevor die Leistung spürbar einbricht.

Das mit den 119 GB ist auch normal, weil Windows 1MB = 1024KB usw. rechnet, die SSD-Hersteller aber zu ihrem Vorteil mit 1MB = 1000KB = 1000000 Byte etc.


----------



## Lukas325 (7. Juli 2012)

So, installiert isses, Windows lädt nun gerade Updates herunter. treiber sollte ich vom Internet downloaden nicht von den CDs oder? Welche brauche ich für das z77 Pro4?
ASRock > Products > Z77 Pro4

PS: ich schreibe das gerade vom neuen Rechner aus


----------



## ich111 (7. Juli 2012)

LAN, Intel USB 3.0, Audio (außer du hast eine Soka), Chipsatz


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

Du brauchst:

Audio (falls Du keine dedizierte Soundkarte hast), LAN, USB3

Optional:

Intel Chipsatz Treiber (INF),  SATA3 Treiber (falls Du den SATA3 Hostcontroller nutzen willst, Du solltest die SSD aber an einen der Intel-SATA3 Ports anschließen), VGA (falls Du die IGP nutzen willst), Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber

Den Rest kannst Du weglassen.


----------



## Lukas325 (7. Juli 2012)

So, hier nun endlich mal ein paar Bilder: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

Schöne Bilder 

Aber kann es sein, dass der Macho etwas schief da drinhängt?


----------



## Lukas325 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte mich noch bei allen hier bedanken, die mir bei meinem ersten PC-Eigenbau Ratschläge gegeben und geholfen haben!!! Ganz dickes Lob an die PCGH-Community!!!


Die Kabelbinder hab ich erstmal verkehrt herum angezogen, damit ich die Kabel noch umstecken könnte.

Irgenwelche Anregungen, Meinungen oder Kritik?




Softy schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> 
> Aber kann es sein, dass der Macho etwas schief da drinhängt?


 
Ist mir nicht aufgefallen, glaube das kommt von der optischen verzerrung vom Kameraobjektiv. Sieht zwar schon bisschen schief aus

Wie soll ich die Dateien auf die HD und SSD aufsplitten? Eigene Dateien auf die HD? Normale Programnme auf die SSD?

Zur ASUS GTX 670 DC2T: Soll ich das Bios updaten, welches mir vom ASUS GPU-Twek vorgeschlagen wird? Wird dann nicht der Takt gesenkt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

Schöne Bilder. 
Programme installierst du auf der SSD. Games auf der HDD.

Ein Bios Update der Grafikkarte musst du nicht machen.


----------



## Lukas325 (7. Juli 2012)

Wie soll ich die Lüfter konfigurieren? Mit Speedfan?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

Wenn du die auf das Mainboard gesteckt hast kannst du sie im Bios einstellen.


----------



## Lukas325 (7. Juli 2012)

Und welche Werte würdet ihr empfehlen? Is Speedfan nich auch übers Mainboard?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

Speedfan ist nur eine Software.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2012)

Lukas325 schrieb:


> Und welche Werte würdet ihr empfehlen? Is Speedfan nich auch übers Mainboard?



So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Im Idle kannst Du die Lüfter sehr weit runterfahren, und unter Last eben soweit aufdrehen, dass die Temperaturen von CPU und Grafikkarte im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## Lukas325 (8. Juli 2012)

Welche Programme empfehlt ihr um die Temperaturen zu kontrollieren, oder generell den ganzen PC?


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2012)

Du kannst Core Temp für die CPU nehmen.
Mit AIDA64 kannst du alle Temperaturen kontrollieren. Das Programm ist aber nicht gratis.


----------



## Lukas325 (8. Juli 2012)

Ich hab bei BF3 mit der GTX670 DCIIT eine Temperatur so um die 75 Grad, der Lüfter läuft aber nur auf 55%. Ist das normal? Sie läuft bis auf 1241 mhz


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2012)

Ja, die Temperaturen sind OK und völlig unbedenklich


----------



## Lukas325 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich die Asus Xonar DX 7.1 holen, nun habe ich aber gesehen dass der PCIe x1 Steckplatz über der Grafikkarte von dieser und dem CPU-Kühler verdeckt wird.
Wenn ich die Karte unterhalb von der Grafikkarte reinstecke (in den PCIe x16), wird dann der luftstrom der Asus Gtx670 nicht behindert? Die Soundkarte liegt dann praktisch an der Grafikkarte an. 
Soll ich dann nicht doch lieber die PCI1-Version nehmen und weiter unten anstecken?
Mainboard ist das z77 Pro4.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

Die Asus Xonar ist ja eine Low-Profile Karte, so sehr würde der Luftstrom zur Grafikkarte also nicht behindert.

Eine PCI-Karte wäre aber vom Airflow schon noch geschickter. Allerdings ist die PCI-Schnittstelle so langsam am aussterben, so dass Du die Soundkarte evtl. nicht weiter verwenden kannst, falls Du mal den Unterbau in ein paar Jahren mal austauschst.

Wenn Du also nicht stark übertakten willst, und es Dir auf jedes °C bei der Grafikkarte ankommt, könntest Du schon die PCIe x1 Variante nehmen.


----------



## Lukas325 (9. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Einstellungen der Xonar DX? Ich verbinde die 5.1 Anlage mit SPDIF.

Hab sie mir vorher geholt und installiert . So macht BF3 grade nochmal doppelt so viel spass


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

Zum Spielen würde ich die Einstellung "Audiokanal" auf 6 Kanäle einstellen (5+1 )

Und Samplingfrequenz 44,1KHz. 

Ich aktiviere außerdem "GX".

Ansonsten würde ich einfach mit den Einstellungen rumspielen und Dein Gehör entscheiden lassen


----------



## Lukas325 (10. Juli 2012)

Ich nehme mal an, ich kann den Kopfhörer nicht an die Tastatur anschliessen (wenn ich die Soundkarte nützen will)?


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

Welche Tastatur hast Du denn?

Am besten ist es, den KH direkt an die Soundkarte anzuschließen. Zumindest bei mir ist die Qualität schlechter, wenn ich ihn am Front-Audio Anschluss des Gehäuses anschließe.


----------



## Lukas325 (10. Juli 2012)

Das g110, gut dann werde ich es wohl immer hinten abschliessen, das kabel ist ja genug lang


----------

